# GABA can help



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

My doc told me that gaba can get rid of dp. 750 mg a day.

what do u guys think?


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Ive read that gaba taken orally doesnt ever cross the bbb so you basically piss your money down the toilet. From what I gather, taking a gaba precursor makes more sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

You have read wrong. GABA does in fact cross the BBB but not that effectively. However in large doses 2 X 500 MG or so, it does make a difference.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Acidmale69, can you please quote where you read that? Thanks!


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

acidmale69 said:


> You have read wrong. GABA does in fact cross the BBB but not that effectively. However in large doses 2 X 500 MG or so, it does make a difference.


i've never heard of forcing NT's across the BBB by just taking more. GABA doesn't cross. amino acids precursors like Joe said, do...but even then, anxiety is caused by low Serotonin, not low GABA. that's how come the drugs of choice are SSRI's, not GABA supplements.

is "the cure" not working for you acidmale? -ru


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I just wanted to come to acidmale's defense. GABA will cross the blood brain barrier. It isnt as efficient as taking its precursor, but its precursor is glutamine, and not only does it turn into several other transmitters, but the reason which Lamictal was chosen by Mt. Sinai was because it seemed to inhibit glutamine activity. People who used ketamine, which I believe cause hyperexcitation of glutamine receptors, would complain of DP-like symptoms, thus the rationale for limiting it. At least, this is to the best of my recollection.

Its also interesting to note that low serotonin may not be the cause of anxiety at all. I looked up Periactin in the Practitioner's Guide to Psychoactive Drugs, and it seems that it has some very, very unique properties. Back in the day when Tricyclics ruled the earth, it was used to give back some sexual function to people who were having problems "functioning". Not only does it seem to have anti-anxiety properties, but it is also an anti-serotonin agent. It is also used with severly ill people to increase appetite, which would seem to go against the grain of popular wisdom that insufficient serotonin causes a lack of appetite. But the stuff works....and it seems that Mt. Sinai may be thinking that these novel anti-serotonin properties may be the salvation of people with DP. Food for thought.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

I am starting to personally try all these things. A famous doctor (that wants to remain anonymous) I am currently speaking with is telling me all these things because she has seen results.

To get rid of anxiety symptoms which cause DP/DR you have to do the following for 8+ weeks religiously.

300 mg of 5HTP a day

2X 500 mg of GABA a day

All symptoms WILL leave in aprox. 2 months

This is the biological aspect of things.

The other thing is that you can't be on meds like SSRI's or antidepressants while you are doing this because those are the things that may cause the DP/DR in the first place.

On a personal note, I startd doing what the doctor told me and I am down to .5 mg of ativan before bedtime and my anxiety is slowly getting better.

And on a psychological note, please remember that in order to cure anxiety, DP/DR you need to not think about it, not come on this site, and do things 'normal' people do (all of you are normal including myself, but you know what I mean) and try to be happy. Get a boyfriend/girlfriend that loves you and that will take care of you, go to the gym ect. It is hard cause anxiety feeds on itself.

By the way rula, here is the website tht prooves my point.

http://www.raysahelian.com/gaba.html


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Homeskooled said:


> I just wanted to come to acidmale's defense. GABA will cross the blood brain barrier. It isnt as efficient as taking its precursor, but its precursor is glutamine, and not only does it turn into several other transmitters, but the reason which Lamictal was chosen by Mt. Sinai was because it seemed to inhibit glutamine activity.


so in that case, it seems like you're saying that one should *not* take GABA precursors (l-glutamine) since Lamictal is an *anti*glutamate agent.

as for taking GABA..."Julia Ross of Mood Cure fame refers to GABA as "our natural valium," and recommends it to her clients for calming down. However, as this neurotransmitter does not easily cross the blood-brain barrier, you may wind up instead with very expensive urine." 

-ru


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent post rula!!


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

acidmale69 said:


> By the way rula, here is the website tht prooves my point.
> 
> http://www.raysahelian.com/gaba.html


did you miss this quote from your link above that proves MY point?

"GABA is made *in* the brain from the amino acid glutamate with the aid of vitamin B6. GABA is available as a supplement in vitamin stores, but taking it in pill form is not always an effective way to raise brain levels of this neurotransmitter because GABA cannot easily cross the blood-brain barrier. "

never trust information on a site that sells you products.

i take both 5-HTP, and GABA precursors. i'm not against you. but i don't get excited about a different miracle cure every week. this week you're violating several rules of "THE CURE" 
-Do not go to the doctor. 
-Do not gather information about anxiety disorders 
-Stop practising any existing therapy and do not *seek out alternative treatments*. 
-Do not ask yourself or others how to cure the anxiety disorder.

i'm just messing with you man, whatever works for you, but try to stick to something long enough first. your famous anonymous doctor is not Julia Ross, is it?  

-ru


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I did have one doctor who suggested possibly supplementing GABA for and depression. Probably doesn't hurt.

L-glutamine is the precursor to glutamate and GABA I think. I have some here at home and must admit it seems like more of a glutamate booster than GABA. Gives you some energy but some anxiety as well. The whole Lamictal trial for DP kind of fell through I think. I read an article by Daphne Simeon in which she said a first trial yielded positive results but a second trial proved it ineffective. I guess they still use it for its mood stabilizing and antidepressant effects. So, as for the anti-glutamate theory for DP, i don't think it is quite that simple.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

acidmale69 said:


> I am starting to personally try all these things. A famous doctor (that wants to remain anonymous) I am currently speaking with is telling me all these things because she has seen results.
> 
> To get rid of anxiety symptoms which cause DP/DR you have to do the following for 8+ weeks religiously.
> 
> ...


I know this is super old but I just gotta know, did that treatment work? Is your dpdr gone?


----------

